# Ford Transit Connect



## Blkhawk870 (Jul 25, 2011)

The company I work for has a lot of the Ford Transit Connects and the guys don't really like them. We do commercial HVAC controls so the work is a little different than what you asked about but some of the gripes should be universal. 

The biggest complaint is bigger guys can't fit in the driver's seat. The seat has a limited travel and can't go back far enough for bigger or taller guys. 

The other big issue we encounter is the ladder storage. A six foot ladder has to go on the floor and slid up under the center console. This means anything you put in the back gets stored on top of the ladder so it is a pain to get out. There is no hope of getting a 8 foot ladder in there. 

Overall the vehicle just seems awkward. Everyone that has one is just waiting until they can trade it in for a pickup truck with a cap.


----------



## NjSpark (Feb 14, 2013)

Wow, so the back doesn't even have 6' of length, huh? If I got one I would have a divider installed, so I wouldn't be able to push a ladder to the front console anyway.


----------



## Auselect (Dec 2, 2011)

Blkhawk870 said:


> The company I work for has a lot of the Ford Transit Connects and the guys don't really like them. We do commercial HVAC controls so the work is a little different than what you asked about but some of the gripes should be universal.
> 
> The biggest complaint is bigger guys can't fit in the driver's seat. The seat has a limited travel and can't go back far enough for bigger or taller guys.
> 
> ...



Can't they use a ladder rack?


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

I've never had personal experience with the Transit, but if you are looking for something like this, Nissan now makes something similar to the transit. It appears to be a little larger than the Transit.


----------



## schnmbang (Jan 15, 2013)

My company has used them for a about a year now. I can tell you none of us like them. We do alot of residential and commercial work and trying to fit everything on the van is almost impossible. Also with me being 6'3" the seat is very uncomfortable. So far a set of brakes have not lasted past 15k on any of the 4 trucks. They just can't take the weight. We switched from E-350 diesels and wish we would go back but my boss won't because of the cost of diesel now.


----------



## mdfriday (May 14, 2007)

schnmbang said:


> My company has used them for a about a year now. I can tell you none of us like them. We do alot of residential and commercial work and trying to fit everything on the van is almost impossible. Also with me being 6'3" the seat is very uncomfortable. So far a set of brakes have not lasted past 15k on any of the 4 trucks. They just can't take the weight. We switched from E-350 diesels and wish we would go back but my boss won't because of the cost of diesel now.


Two different trucks you describe are completely different animals. Different enough, that you cannot even compare them...obviously on is a grocery geter for midgets, and one is a work truck


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

That car is wayyyy to small for resi service. You can barely fit you tools let along all the stuff you need for resi service...

Im not sure what kind of gas savings your gonna get hy overloading a small V6 engine...


----------



## schnmbang (Jan 15, 2013)

captkirk said:


> That car is wayyyy to small for resi service. You can barely fit you tools let along all the stuff you need for resi service...
> 
> Im not sure what kind of gas savings your gonna get hy overloading a small V6 engine...


There 4 cylinders 2.0L


----------



## NjSpark (Feb 14, 2013)

The only reason I even considered it is because I saw large companies doing it. I guess I'll look for something else!


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

With the Ford Transit Connects on the roads for a few years now,I wonder how much of a Bump in the highway death rate for them men who are forced to drive them because of the obviously poor choice of vehicles there bosses put them in.

It seems to me that if you are killed in one of these toilets , your family would have a good law suit against the employer who should know what type of vehicle works best in any of the service and construction trades.

These vehicles place the driver and passengers in the crash zone with 100% of all the other vehicles on the roads,When a normal work truck like an E-350 you are above the crash zone for the majority of the vehicles so you will not be killed in a crash with a Toyota peon like you would if you were driving a Ford Transit Connect , Or any-other suicide machine in the same form.

Yes folks after more than 100 years of building heavy-duty trucks that can take the daily beating of a service and construction company for 200,000+ miles , we are now going to downsize the fleet to puny little vehicles built with extra-light-duty parts and will end up in the shop for major repairs if you are not KILLED in a crash with a smart car.

So in my opinion a Ford Transit Connect , Or any-other suicide machine in the same form is foolishness and will most likely get you killed in a crash that otherwise would not happen driving an E-350.


----------



## Deepwater Horizon (Jan 29, 2013)

HARRY304E said:


> Yes folks after more than 100 years of building heavy-duty trucks that can take the daily beating of a service and construction company for 200,000+ miles ,


Sorry, but a work vehicle that's subject to daily use and abuse is pretty much a scrap heap after 100,000.


----------



## schnmbang (Jan 15, 2013)

Deepwater Horizon said:


> Sorry, but a work vehicle that's subject to daily use and abuse is pretty much a scrap heap after 100,000.


We had a E-350 7.3L diesel with over 265k miles and still ran when it was sold


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> With the Ford Transit Connects on the roads for a few years now,I wonder how much of a Bump in the highway death rate for them men who are forced to drive them because of the obviously poor choice of vehicles there bosses put them in.
> 
> It seems to me that if you are killed in one of these toilets , your family would have a good law suit against the employer who should know what type of vehicle works best in any of the service and construction trades.
> 
> ...


You think our future looks bleak, have you seen the new police cars now that Ford did away with the Crown Victoria. The only safe vehicles that will be left will be full size Pick ups until they figure out a way to matchbox them.


----------



## Deepwater Horizon (Jan 29, 2013)

schnmbang said:


> We had a E-350 7.3L diesel with over 265k miles and still ran when it was sold


Diesel and gas are two different animals. I would expect a diesel to last that long and more. But the overwhelming majority of gas engine vans are completely worn out mechanically after a typical life in daily trade work. Furthermore, the body on Fords often rots out before the mechanicals do.


----------



## NjSpark (Feb 14, 2013)

HARRY304E said:


> With the Ford Transit Connects on the roads for a few years now,I wonder how much of a Bump in the highway death rate for them men who are forced to drive them because of the obviously poor choice of vehicles there bosses put them in.
> 
> It seems to me that if you are killed in one of these toilets , your family would have a good law suit against the employer who should know what type of vehicle works best in any of the service and construction trades.
> 
> ...


I really don't understand what you are saying. Are you actually trying to say that the employer is responsible if they put an employee into a normal production vehicle that is 100% legal to drive on the road and conforms to all safety standards? 

You do realize that the majority of employers that put employees into company owned vehicles use small cars instead of trucks, correct? So you think all the employers who do so are liable because they didn't put them into a van? Yesterday the electrical inspector came in a town owned Ford Contour, you better tell the town how big of a liability they have. :laughing:


----------



## Deepwater Horizon (Jan 29, 2013)

NjSpark said:


> I really don't understand what you are saying. Are you actually trying to say that the employer is responsible if they put an employee into a normal production vehicle that is 100% legal to drive on the road and conforms to all safety standards?
> 
> You do realize that the majority of employers that put employees into company owned vehicles use small cars instead of trucks, correct? So you think all the employers who do so are liable because they didn't put them into a van? Yesterday the electrical inspector came in a town owned Ford Contour, you better tell the town how big of a liability they have. :laughing:


You do realize that Harry just makes stuff up as he goes along, right? There is no thought or logic put into what he says. In other words, the old saying of "Engage your brain before opening mouth" does not apply.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Has anyone here ever been involved in a crash while operating a E350? I was back in 91'. After doing 50 mph and T boning a car making a left that truck didn't leak a drop of antifreeze and still made it home with one headlight. Harry's got a point, your'e toast if that happens to you in a Transit.


----------



## Deepwater Horizon (Jan 29, 2013)

Shockdoc said:


> Harry's got a point, your'e toast if that happens to you in a Transit.


Yeah, but he's off his rocker if he think an employer can be held liable for the choice of vehicles he makes for his employees.


----------



## union347sparky (Feb 29, 2012)

Shockdoc said:


> Has anyone here ever been involved in a crash while operating a E350? I was back in 91'. After doing 50 mph and T boning a car making a left that truck didn't leak a drop of antifreeze and still made it home with one headlight. Harry's got a point, your'e toast if that happens to you in a Transit.


Shhhhhh..... In a quiet night you can hear your e350 rust.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Deepwater Horizon said:


> Sorry, but a work vehicle that's subject to daily use and abuse is pretty much a scrap heap after 100,000.


Mine has more than 140,000 miles without many problems and it took one hell of a beating during last weeks blizzard.

BTW if your dumb enough to buy a V6 with all the light duty parts that come with it , It's a real wonder you have never made 100,000 miles .:laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Deepwater Horizon said:


> Yeah, but he's off his rocker if he think an employer can be held liable for the choice of vehicles he makes for his employees.


I'm sure that there have already been law suits.


----------



## Deepwater Horizon (Jan 29, 2013)

HARRY304E said:


> I'm sure that there have already been law suits.


Uh huh. Yeah, sure there are. :laughing:


----------



## NjSpark (Feb 14, 2013)

HARRY304E said:


> I'm sure that there have already been law suits.


Then it would probably be easy for you to find all of them. Please let me know what you come up with and how many of those lawsuits have actually been won by the employee.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

My bro in law has a transit connect. He loves it. Says it's perfect for small service jobs and using it to go look at jobs. It gets over 20 mpg.

Beats the hell out of the 10 - 12 mpg I get out of the 2 E250 vans I have on the road now.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

NjSpark said:


> I really don't understand what you are saying. Are you actually trying to say that the employer is responsible if they put an employee into a normal production vehicle that is 100% legal to drive on the road and conforms to all safety standards?
> 
> You do realize that the majority of employers that put employees into company owned vehicles use small cars instead of trucks, correct? So you think all the employers who do so are liable because they didn't put them into a van? Yesterday the electrical inspector came in a town owned Ford Contour, you better tell the town how big of a liability they have. :laughing:


A service Electrician does not go to service calls in a car.

It is only 100% legal to drive on the road and conforms to all safety standards because the standards have been lowered to appeases environmental whack jobs,There is nothing safe about this little toy truck.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

NjSpark said:


> Then it would probably be easy for you to find all of them. Please let me know what you come up with and how many of those lawsuits have actually been won by the employee.


Do as you wish,Ive pointed out the danger to you,Use the information wisely .


----------



## Deepwater Horizon (Jan 29, 2013)

HARRY304E said:


> Do as you wish,Ive pointed out the danger to you,Use the information wisely .


In other words, you can't provide any evidence for the claim you just made, so you will now change the subject and obfuscate. So typical of you Harry, so typical.


----------



## SparkyinMontan (Sep 16, 2011)

I'm running in a 06 Chevy 3500 service body truck. It has a bit over 100k miles on it. In the time I've been running in it (I've put about 45k miles on it in 2 1/2 years), it's had the front bumper nearly vibrate off (found that's a common problem for Chevy trucks), and replaced a U-joint. My company is obsessive about service on the trucks at every 5k miles. We do oil field work. We are out on the crappiest roads in the oil patch. That truck is still running strong. If we were to go to transits, it would be a disaster, but those matchboxes certainly can't hold enough equipment for a day's job, and they aren't 4x4, which would present a problem in the snow.

Aaron


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Deepwater Horizon said:


> In other words, you can't provide any evidence for the claim you just made, so you will now change the subject and obfuscate. So typical of you Harry, so typical.


No,I really don't need to play your game,,Sorry but it really gets tiresome.

If you do not like my opinion,Go have a good cry like the little girl that you've become.


----------



## Deepwater Horizon (Jan 29, 2013)

HARRY304E said:


> No,I really don't need to play your game,,Sorry but it really gets tiresome.
> 
> If you do not like my opinion,Go have a good cry like the little girl that you've become.


You said this in post #22:




HARRY304E said:


> I'm sure that there have already been law suits.


You were asked to provide proof of these supposed lawsuits that have been made for employers putting their employees in "unsafe" vehicles like the Transit. 

Now, I will ask you again. Can you provide links or proof of these lawsuits, or are you just making stuff up as you go along as usual?


----------



## Wpgshocker (Jan 25, 2013)

Deepwater Horizon said:


> You said this in post #22:
> 
> You were asked to provide proof of these supposed lawsuits that have been made for employers putting their employees in "unsafe" vehicles like the Transit.
> 
> Now, I will ask you again. Can you provide links or proof of these lawsuits, or are you just making stuff up as you go along as usual?


Exactly.

Ford sells these as fleet/commercial vehicles. Meaning it is legal. In Canada, they are pretty strict about how you equip a van for commercial use. You must have bulkheads and barriers installed and a whole other bunch of criteria.
But you can also order the Transit pre configured from a number of aftermarket dealers. 
The Transit is actually a great service vehicle for ripping around town. Not sure i trust it for long hauls, but the fuel savings per year is pretty crazy.

The new Transit full size looks appealing....Ecoboost.....

http://www.ford.ca/commercial-trucks/transit/


----------



## union347sparky (Feb 29, 2012)

Deepwater Horizon said:


> You said this in post #22:
> 
> You were asked to provide proof of these supposed lawsuits that have been made for employers putting their employees in "unsafe" vehicles like the Transit.
> 
> Now, I will ask you again. Can you provide links or proof of these lawsuits, or are you just making stuff up as you go along as usual?


He just pulls stuff out of thin air. It's the American way. Say something stupid enough long enough you actually start to believe it as fact. If anyone questions his stupidity he labels them as wrong and an enemy. No matter how much real facts you offer he will always believe the stupid.


----------



## NjSpark (Feb 14, 2013)

HARRY304E said:


> A service Electrician does not go to service calls in a car.


 No one said that they did or should. However, as I previously stated, the majority of employer owned vehicles that employees use are cars. Why aren't there any law suits from employees who are mad that the employer had them use a car instead of a tank?

That is what you said...


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

I just did a quick 4 min calculation and didn't proofread but here is what I came up with real quicklike


*Ford Transit *

23 mpg avg 

Avg miles per year service industry 28k

$ 3.75 per gallon 

1217 gallons needed

Total Cost Gas = $ 4,565.00

Extra Trip to Supply house due to small vehicle size over normal truck

146 x 16 miles (avg miles to supply house) x labor $ 32 = 

$ 4,672.00 (labor) + extra fuel (101 gallons x 3.75= $350) $ 350 = $ 5,022

*Total cost per year = 9,587.00*

Excludes labor on base 



*Big Truck (Any) *

14mpg 

28k mile per year

2000 gallons needed

$ 3.75 per gallon 

Total Gas Cost = $7,500 

*Total Cost per year = $ 7,500.00 *

*So, it appears the big truck saves you $ 2,087.00 per year due to less trips to supply house assuming equal use of space*


----------



## NjSpark (Feb 14, 2013)

Cletis said:


> *So, it appears the big truck saves you $ 2,087.00 per year due to less trips to supply house assuming equal use of space*


This post is funny.

WHat you just said makes no sense unless you can give a credible source to say that driving a Transit would make you go to the supply house *146 MORE times per year than if you were driving a normal sized van.*


If I were to get a Transit, I would leave out a lot of stuff that isn't used for service calls, such as new service tools and material, TE-70 rotary hammer, KO set over 2", hot box, etc. I will still be able to hold all of the normal material that I would use on service calls. When I had to do a larger job like a new service or generator, I would slide that stuff down the middle.


----------



## Deepwater Horizon (Jan 29, 2013)

Cletis said:


> I just did a quick 4 min calculation and didn't proofread but here is what I came up with real quicklike
> 
> 
> *Ford Transit *
> ...



Hmmm...that's odd, you're not using Georgia prices for gas. :detective:


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

NjSpark said:


> This post is funny.
> 
> WHat you just said makes no sense unless you can give a credible source to say that driving a Transit would make you go to the supply house *146 MORE times per year than if you were driving a normal sized van.*
> 
> ...


I know from experience. I had a small vehicle at one time close to a transit. I'm thinking transit is around 80 cu ft right?? My new box trucks are 370 cu/ft. Therefore, I can carry 370/80 = Approx 5x as much crap to get the jobs done fast !!!!


----------



## Deepwater Horizon (Jan 29, 2013)

union347sparky said:


> He just pulls stuff out of thin air. It's the American way. Say something stupid enough long enough you actually start to believe it as fact. If anyone questions his stupidity he labels them as wrong and an enemy. No matter how much real facts you offer he will always believe the stupid.


That's what Harry does every single time. And don't ever except a "mea culpa" when you call him out on one of his lies.


----------



## Deepwater Horizon (Jan 29, 2013)

NjSpark said:


> This post is funny.
> 
> WHat you just said makes no sense unless you can give a credible source to say that driving a Transit would make you go to the supply house *146 MORE times per year than if you were driving a normal sized van.*
> 
> ...


I have a full size van and I don't even carry all that stuff around anyway. Just the basics even with a large truck. If you're truly carrying everything you could ever need to do a job on the spot, then you're into box trucks and that's a whole different ball of wax than the E-series vs. Transit discussion.


----------



## Deepwater Horizon (Jan 29, 2013)

Wpgshocker said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Ford sells these as fleet/commercial vehicles. Meaning it is legal. In Canada, they are pretty strict about how you equip a van for commercial use. You must have bulkheads and barriers installed and a whole other bunch of criteria.
> But you can also order the Transit pre configured from a number of aftermarket dealers.
> ...


The Transit still has to meet all crash standards before being sold in the U.S. (and Canada, presumably) since it's an import from Europe. I'm led to believe that the new Transit will be made here in the US if it's not already.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

Some real life cases

Emergency call weatherhead needs fixed 24 ft up 

I can fix on spot....can transit? 

Chandalier add on 20 ft ceilings

I can do on spot with my 16ft A frame on truck

Can Transit??

Spontaneous Lighting retro job 2x4 troffers 

I can do on spot as I carry 10-20 retrokits at all times

Can transit?

Etc....

Plus, I probably carry at least 300-500 more misc parts and tools than transit can


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Deepwater Horizon said:


> Sorry, but a work vehicle that's subject to daily use and abuse is pretty much a scrap heap after 100,000.





Deepwater Horizon said:


> Diesel and gas are two different animals. I would expect a diesel to last that long and more. But the overwhelming majority of gas engine vans are completely worn out mechanically after a typical life in daily trade work. Furthermore, the body on Fords often rots out before the mechanicals do.





Deepwater Horizon said:


> You do realize that Harry just makes stuff up as he goes along, right? There is no thought or logic put into what he says. In other words, the old saying of "Engage your brain before opening mouth" does not apply.





Deepwater Horizon said:


> Yeah, but he's off his rocker if he think an employer can be held liable for the choice of vehicles he makes for his employees.





Deepwater Horizon said:


> Uh huh. Yeah, sure there are. :laughing:





Deepwater Horizon said:


> In other words, you can't provide any evidence for the claim you just made, so you will now change the subject and obfuscate. So typical of you Harry, so typical.





Deepwater Horizon said:


> You said this in post #22:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good job racking up 7 posts full of personal attacks and nonsense.

You did not read and understand my post ,so you decide to change what I had to say and repeat it over 7 posts and most likely posted in this same thread in another troll screen name.

The fact is if you cannot log into your original screen name because it has been banned for the same reason contained in the last 7 posts maybe you should repect that ban instead of posting and attacking in 20 other screen names that you probably have active right now.

My post is my opinion and I did not say it was fact,The point of my post was to hopefully steer someone away from making what I think will be a regrettable mistake by wasting $30,000 on a vehicle that will not get the job done.


----------



## Deepwater Horizon (Jan 29, 2013)

HARRY304E said:


> Good job racking up 7 posts full of personal attacks and nonsense.
> 
> You did not read and understand my post ,so you decide to change what I had to say and repeat it over 7 posts and most likely posted in this same thread in another troll screen name.
> 
> ...



I'm still waiting for you to show us where these law suits are happening. Waiting.....waiting......waiting.....


----------



## NjSpark (Feb 14, 2013)

Cletis said:


> Some real life cases
> 
> Emergency call weatherhead needs fixed 24 ft up
> 
> ...


You are comparing a box truck to a transit.

This thread is about a normal van compared to a transit.

No one keeps a 16' ladder, 20 retrofit lighting kits, 2X4 lights, etc. on a normal van.


----------



## Deepwater Horizon (Jan 29, 2013)

NjSpark said:


> You are comparing a box truck to a transit.
> 
> This thread is about a normal van compared to a transit.
> 
> No one keeps a 16' ladder, 20 retrofit lighting kits, 2X4 lights, etc. on a normal van.



I already said that in post #40. You must have me on ignore. :whistling2:


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

NjSpark said:


> You are comparing a box truck to a transit.
> 
> This thread is about a normal van compared to a transit.
> 
> No one keeps a 16' ladder, 20 retrofit lighting kits, 2X4 lights, etc. on a normal van.


Actually, I was just comparing any 22 mph v.s. any 14mph vehicle . Wasn't descriminating


----------



## NjSpark (Feb 14, 2013)

HARRY304E said:


> My post is my opinion and I did not say it was fact


I have to disagree with you again. You didn't state anything as opinion, you stated it as fact.

I think everyone here except for you agrees that putting an employee into a smaller truck adds no more realistic liability. Employees use small cars everyday and there aren't any law suits out there.

If you are really worried, you should stop employees from using screwdrivers, they may slip and hurt themselves with it. I am willing to bet that a statistician would find that more likely to get you sued by an employee than having them use a smaller vehicle.

I feel bad for so many companies, if they only knew how much trouble they are in


----------



## NjSpark (Feb 14, 2013)

Cletis said:


> Actually, I was just comparing any 22 mph v.s. any 14mph vehicle . Wasn't descriminating


Why not compare an aircraft carrier to a transit?


----------



## Deepwater Horizon (Jan 29, 2013)

NjSpark said:


> Why not compare an aircraft carrier to a transit?


Why not compare an aircraft carrier to a transit?


----------



## union347sparky (Feb 29, 2012)

HARRY304E said:


> My post is my opinion and I did not say it was fact,The point of my post was to hopefully steer someone away from making what I think will be a regrettable mistake by wasting $30,000 on a vehicle that will not get the job done.


You stated it as fact. You want to steer (control) people to what you want them to do by spewing lies. When Peter or whoever calls you out, you say we're playing games.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

union347sparky said:


> You stated it as fact. You want to steer (control) people to what you want them to do by spewing lies. When Peter or whoever calls you out, you say we're playing games.


You stated it as fact. You want to steer (control) people to what you want them to do by spewing lies. When Peter or whoever calls you out, you say we're playing games.


----------



## NjSpark (Feb 14, 2013)

Cletis said:


> You stated it as fact. You want to steer (control) people to what you want them to do by spewing lies. When Peter or whoever calls you out, you say we're playing games.


Is this some type of game? Can you explain the rules to me?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

NjSpark said:


> I have to disagree with you again. You didn't state anything as opinion, you stated it as fact.
> 
> I think everyone here except for you agrees that putting an employee into a smaller truck adds no more realistic liability. Employees use small cars everyday and there aren't any law suits out there.
> 
> ...


I said it as my opinion and not as a fact,And we are talking about trucks not Tools.

If you like the transit by all means buy one it is your choice not mine.

Good luck with what ever you decide to do.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

NjSpark said:


> Is this some type of game? Can you explain the rules to me?


Yes, Deepwater and I copyrighted it. When someone says something real stupid like in kindergarten, you quote them then re-itterate paste what they just said.


----------



## NjSpark (Feb 14, 2013)

Cletis said:


> Yes, Deepwater and I copyrighted it. *When someone says something real stupid like in kindergarten* you quote them then re-itterate paste what they just said.


Yes, Deepwater and I copyrighted it. When someone says something real stupid like in kindergarten, you quote them then re-itterate paste what they just said.


----------



## Deepwater Horizon (Jan 29, 2013)

union347sparky said:


> You stated it as fact. You want to steer (control) people to what you want them to do by spewing lies. When Peter or whoever calls you out, you say we're playing games.


But what do you expect from Harry anyway?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

union347sparky said:


> You stated it as fact. You want to steer (control) people to what you want them to do by spewing lies. When Peter or whoever calls you out, you say we're playing games.


I'll bet you're just another peter d account...:laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Deepwater Horizon said:


> But what do you expect from Harry anyway?


:sleep1:


----------



## Deepwater Horizon (Jan 29, 2013)

HARRY304E said:


> I'll bet you're just another peter d account...:laughing:


I'm still waiting for you to show us these lawsuits you said were happening. Or are you just going to continue to look like a fool?


----------



## Deepwater Horizon (Jan 29, 2013)

NjSpark is ignoring me because I know his real identity.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

Deepwater Horizon said:


> I'm still waiting for you to show us these lawsuits you said were happening. Or are you just going to continue to look like a fool?


AUG 02, 2012 | Recall ID# 92184 Show Details 

VISIBILITY:WINDSHIELD WIPER/WASHER
Ford Motor Company is recalling certain model year 2011-2012 Transit Connect vehicles. The wiper arms may not be adequately riveted resulting in incomplete or inconsistent clearing of the windshield and possible detachment of the wiper arm. 10 million dollar class action suit filed ...more details


Read more: http://www.internetautoguide.com/10...rd-transit-connect-recalls.html#ixzz2L5o6Q7rX


----------



## Deepwater Horizon (Jan 29, 2013)

Cletis said:


> AUG 02, 2012 | Recall ID# 92184 Show Details
> 
> VISIBILITY:WINDSHIELD WIPER/WASHER
> Ford Motor Company is recalling certain model year 2011-2012 Transit Connect vehicles. The wiper arms may not be adequately riveted resulting in incomplete or inconsistent clearing of the windshield and possible detachment of the wiper arm. 10 million dollar class action suit filed ...more details
> ...



Is that an employee suing an employer for being injured in a crash as a result of said employer making the employee drive a Transit instead of a full sized van? :no:

I noticed that Cox Cable is switching all their E-250's over to Transits now.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

Deepwater Horizon said:


> Is that an employee suing an employer for being injured in a crash as a result of said employer making the employee drive a Transit instead of a full sized van? :no:
> 
> I noticed that Cox Cable is switching all their E-250's over to Transits now.


Yes, it was. One guy went off road due to windshield wiper not wiping. He claimed if he was in a full sized van this tradgedy would not have happened.


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

...I just don't like them period....I am the guy writing the check so I don't really care....they are small...look cheap...I usually need my 28'er through out the month I can't see puttin that up top...I am 6'3'' and 250 lbs I like room and it aint happen in one of those sardine cans...gas prices blow at the end of the day I like my full size truck...period...anyone look at Dodge mini van comercial??? lots more room...quality???IDK...can't see going thru snow with that little thing up here....no thanks:no:


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

dodge c/v mini due out august 

this seems better the that transit....but what ever..


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Go to Ford's website and look under commercial trucks. They specs are listed there for the vehicles. 

I was looking into it, thought the fuel savings could work nicely, but I just don't see enough space in it for a service van. IDK, it would be nice to get over 20mpg though.

Here is the other problem. Say I sell a recessed lighting job, 20 cans for example. Where am I going to fit that stuff? Am I going to now have to get things delivered? Starts to become a hassle.

Take a look at Ford's new full size Transit Van, pretty much similar to the Mercedes/Sprinter vans.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Switched said:


> Go to Ford's website and look under commercial trucks. They specs are listed there for the vehicles.
> 
> I was looking into it, thought the fuel savings could work nicely, but I just don't see enough space in it for a service van. IDK, it would be nice to get over 20mpg though.
> 
> ...


I wonder how much it will cost and what type of engines they will offer..if the price is right i might consider one...i am really lamenting getting a regular E 2 or 350..


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Deepwater Horizon said:


> I'm still waiting for you to show us these lawsuits you said were happening. Or are you just going to continue to look like a fool?


Good please continue to wait, I'll be right with you in just a few millennium's .


----------



## Deepwater Horizon (Jan 29, 2013)

HARRY304E said:


> Good please continue to wait, I'll be right with you in just a few millennium's .


So you admit you lied and there aren't any lawsuits then.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Deepwater Horizon said:


> So you admit you lied and there aren't any lawsuits then.


Man you're such a little girl...:laughing:


----------



## Deepwater Horizon (Jan 29, 2013)

HARRY304E said:


> I'm sure that there have already been law suits.


Yeah, I'm a little girl because I asked you to provide proof of your claim. I guess in the drunken world of Harry, that's logical. :wacko:


----------



## NjSpark (Feb 14, 2013)

Harry, don't worry, this guy has been harassing me too. I had to shut the private messages off completely.


----------



## Deepwater Horizon (Jan 29, 2013)

NjSpark said:


> Harry, don't worry, this guy has been harassing me too. I had to shut the private messages off completely.


Are you and B4T going to meet up again?


----------

